
Russian NRA Lobbyist Charged as an Unregistered Agent of the Russian Federation - civilitty
https://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/russian-national-charged-conspiracy-act-agent-russian-federation-within-united-states
======
394549
There's no mention of the NRA or National Rifle Association in the linked
article.

The articles title is "Russian National Charged in Conspiracy to Act as an
Agent of the Russian Federation Within the United States."

~~~
detaro
There is in the linked source material though. Not by name, but what other
_[GUN RIGHTS ORGANISATION]_ could possibly be described as "largest sponsor of
elections to the US congress, as well as sponsor of the CPAC conference"?

